# Can anyone ID these?



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what they are. I thought it might be interesting to see if anyone can id them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

azureus. male left, female right


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are definitely frogs.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

They are actually one of the darker tinc species.
I thought the fact they appear *so* *black* may have been a good clue


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Definitely not leucomelas, maybe inferalanis?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I feel confident that they are tincs.

Black Saul maybe? 

Alternatives of Alanis or Table Mountain?


Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> They are actually one of the darker tinc species.
> I thought the fact they appear *so* *black* may have been a good clue


I should have kept reading before making my guess! 


Black saul is my guess!

Left male, right female, and they are in an exo-terra tank!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it a riddle? Well! It is... I wrote solution with invisible ink.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Dendrobates tinctorious Alanis scoffing FFs - YouTube


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

(Galactonotus froglets). Who guessed it?


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I was leaning toward tincs. Nice pic though. That was a tough one.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Dendrobates tinctorious Alanis scoffing FFs - YouTube


So close! Inferalanis...alanis...blah. Their both pretty.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe someone else could post a frog pic to ID?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I do believe I have something. I messed it up with photobucket image editer. I didn't want to make it too easy.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

R. Imitator jeberos


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope, try again!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Hint: Recently reclassified from -------------- to --------- (same number dashes as letters)


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

frog dude said:


> Hint: Recently reclassified from -------------- to --------- (same number dashes as letters)


Lamasi - Sirensis...I knew it without the clue, though. I promise.

*Edit* although that doesn't seem to jive with the dash count...hmmm.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> Hint: Recently reclassified from -------------- to --------- (same number dashes as letters)


Amazonicus? From ventrimaculatus to amazonicus?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

SavannaZilla said:


> Amazonicus? From ventrimaculatus to amazonicus?


Yeah. messed up on the the numbers. Amazonica is supposed to have 10 letters, not nine, and ventrimaculata is supposed to have 15. Duh. Anyway, since you were the first one to guess correctly, you win the fabulous prize of Absolutely Nothing! HA! 

Anybody else got any pictures of frogs that may be hard to identify?


Oh, and to Boondoggle, I wish.  Sirensis are so gorgeous. Ever since I got my first Ranitomeya my obsession grew twice the size it already was. Sirensis are definitely on the frogs-I-want-to-get-within-the-year list, as well as every other Ranitomeya out there.  I've been bitten by the Ranitomeya bug. (The R. Bug? The Rug! Yeah! I've been bitten by the Rug! )


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's two,not too hard.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Escudo. Imitator - (intermedius)?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

The first one was easy.It is an escudo froglet that just morphed and didn't want his pic taken.The second is not and imitator.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

O. pumilio bastimentos


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Getting closer,but if you have some green bastis I want some


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Getting closer,but if you have some green bastis I want some


That gave it away. My dream frog, colons Are they similar in basti care at all? I have heard of people saying that bastis are good beginner pumilio, but not colons. Is just their rarity, or are they actually noticeably harder to keep?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup!They are similar in care and I don't notice them to be harder to keep.I have quite a few pumilio and find the smaller ones a little more difficult only because of food needs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Yup!They are similar in care and I don't notice them to be harder to keep.I have quite a few pumilio and find the smaller ones a little more difficult only because of food needs.


Ok, great! Although I don't plan on getting any pumilio until I have bred and raised up ranitomeya froglets first, as I have heard that breeding even basic imitators makes the plunge into obligates easier.


----------

